# F2L_OLL_PLL_Trainer



## royrover (May 5, 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/MQrvvrzr/F2L_OLL_PLL_Trainer.html

eaxam


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 5, 2010)

F2L, OLL, PLL trainer.... umm... isn't it normally called a "rubik's cube"? I'm sure this program will help but I just don't see the point, sorry. =(


----------



## no1337cube (May 5, 2010)

Would prolly be better if the software generates different Algs to suit different finger trick preferences (and times each single one so the user can compare).

@chris410: I think he means the name of the page "Thailandcube".


----------



## chris410 (May 5, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> F2L, OLL, PLL trainer.... umm... isn't it normally called a "rubik's cube"? I'm sure this program will help but I just don't see the point, sorry. =(



I think it is specific to F2L, OLL, and PLL hence the name...?


----------



## bamboocha (May 5, 2010)

Nice! I'm gonna test this right away... 

What about uploading it to the Internet? Webs.com or something...


----------



## Laura O (May 5, 2010)

Starting and stopping the timer only works with clicking on the button?:confused:


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 5, 2010)

>:O stupid fridrich based 'trainers' are stupid


----------



## bamboocha (May 5, 2010)

larf said:


> Starting and stopping the timer only works with clicking on the button?:confused:


Spacebar works for me...



jms_gears1 said:


> >:O stupid fridrich based 'trainers' are stupid


What would be a good "trainer" for Roux users? (Or any other method)


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 5, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> >:O stupid fridrich based 'trainers' are stupid


What would be a good "trainer" for Roux users? (Or any other method)[/QUOTE]

there are none. Trainers (most of them) are just stupid IMO.

The only trainer that anyone has any real reason to use is the LL trainer again IMO


----------



## M4rQu5 (May 5, 2010)

SOLVES = TRAINERS


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 5, 2010)

I like the idea of an F2L trainer. I find that when I look at the F2L algorithms, I can compare what I do, to the algs I am looking at, and I'll end up doing the more efficient option. I also noticed that a lot of times I don't remember some cases and I have to make it a point to go back and look at the algs. I think an F2L trainer would help you realize the "duh" factor when doing different cases. I think it helps make it structured, especially with a convenience factor (convenience sells ).


----------



## bamboocha (May 5, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > >:O stupid fridrich based 'trainers' are stupid
> ...





> there are none. Trainers (most of them) are just stupid IMO.
> 
> The only trainer that anyone has any real reason to use is the LL trainer again IMO


Ok. You said that "fridrich based trainers are stubid" so I thought that you wanted to have trainers for other methods.


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2010)

CMLL and LSE trainers, I guess.

It's not really possible to have block trainers.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 5, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> CMLL and LSE trainers, I guess.
> 
> It's not really possible to have block trainers.



This.

LSE trainers would make my day. but then again there's already a ZBLL trainer for CxLL cases and qq's MU scrambler.


----------



## Laura O (May 5, 2010)

bamboocha said:


> Spacebar works for me...



Ah, ok. I tried Firefox now and it works.
In Safari the page was just scrolling down.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 5, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > CMLL and LSE trainers, I guess.
> ...



Actually, I am really in need of some LSE training right now. I could probably do it by hand though.


----------



## rubiknewbie (May 18, 2010)

I want COLL trainer!


----------



## rcbeyer (May 18, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> I want COLL trainer!



i would use qqtimer(http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html)

scramble type: 3x3x3 subsets - last slot + last layer

you can use VHF2L to insert the last slot then you're all set for COLL

but that's just me (and also if i understand what you're looking for correctly lol)


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 19, 2010)

for some reason i cant see the pictures on this anyone help???


----------



## Boz (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks for stealing my website (wtf2l.com) without permission!!!!!!!!!!

Could a moderator please delete this


----------

